# Clutch type



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

This will be my first clutch change I have ever done. Basically I want a clutch that is better than stock but keep drive ability. I see all sorts and types but don't have clue which one I should get. Money is an issue, that and me living hawaii shipping is insane! Also I know this is a hydraulic clutch so do I have to replace anything else?? Like the slave unit, throw out, pilot bearing?? Going to get a friend to help me out( never dealt with transmission mods before. someone else usually did that for me). Any ideas would be helpful:cool Thanks for anyone's help:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Search. Search. And Search again. There are literally a million threads on here and ls1gto.com.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nashville clutch and supply, they will custom build a clutch specifically for your car I will never use another clutch. I live right outside Nashville and was a little nervous to try a "no name" shop I'd never heard of but WOW my clutch ran me 320 ( clutch, pressure plate, and slave) Lol if u live close id drive there just to see the staff there's like 3 guys there and they are COUNTRY, just tell em what your mods are what your plans are and you'll have a clutch you can literally not destroy


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For sure replace the slave and a LS7 clutch is a good choice for stock-like drive-ability and added performance


----------

